# (CO) New at Stud - FC FTCH



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

At Stud in Colorado:
FC FTCH LKY's Controlled Burn
DOB: March 11, 2005
Sire: FC AFC Carolina's Smoke On The Water (National Finalist)
Dam: FC AFC Mizpah Miss (3x National Finalist)

All below accomplishments BEFORE six years old.
"Arson" has 30+ AA points and counting.
Qualified for 2009 National Open (6 series)
Titled in 4 straight Opens in Canada this spring
Qualified for 2010 Canadian National Open - FINALIST
Qualified for 2010 National Open (6 series)
Qualified for 2011 Canadian National Open

Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Eyes: Clear
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear

Frozen semen available.

Introductory stud fee: $800 (or $900 for frozen semen)

See pics and pedigree at www.horsetoothretrievers.com

Or call:
Marcy Wright
(970) 215-7055
[email protected]


----------

